# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  मुवी मेकर तथा सब-टाइटल

## Neelima

इमेज फाईल (BMP, GIF, JPEG, PNG etc.) से विडियो बनाने तथा किसी भी विडियो में हिन्दी सब-टाईटल जोड़ने का सॉफ्वेयर की आवश्यकता है । क्या कोई सम्मानीय सदस्य मेरी मदद करेंगे ?

----------


## raj_mastana

if u got pm me link nilima ji

----------


## Black Pearl

> इमेज फाईल (BMP, GIF, JPEG, PNG etc.) से विडियो बनाने तथा किसी भी विडियो में हिन्दी सब-टाईटल जोड़ने का सॉफ्वेयर की आवश्यकता है । क्या कोई सम्मानीय सदस्य मेरी मदद करेंगे ?


इस लिंक पर जाएँ शायद कुछ मदद मिल जाए। 



http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/subtitl...ditor-aegisub/

----------


## Dark Rider

> इस लिंक पर जाएँ शायद कुछ मदद मिल जाए। 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/subtitl...ditor-aegisub/


अच्छा है संदीप जी ,

----------


## Black Pearl

> अच्छा है संदीप जी ,


mtm जी अगर थोड़ा समय हो तो इस सूत्र पर देखें और कुछ मदद करें। 

खरीदने से पहले कुछ जान ले ( A Group discussion on tech products before buying )

----------


## shyam_5312

> इमेज फाईल (BMP, GIF, JPEG, PNG etc.) से विडियो बनाने तथा किसी भी विडियो में हिन्दी सब-टाईटल जोड़ने का सॉफ्वेयर की आवश्यकता है । क्या कोई सम्मानीय सदस्य मेरी मदद करेंगे ?


  aap is link pe jakar dher sara software download kar sakti hain.
 :Globe:  www.brothersoft.com
    shyam

----------


## shyam_5312

neelima ji agar mera kam aa gaya to mujhe  jarur dena dhanyawad...

----------


## The Master

> aap is link pe jakar dher sara software download kar sakti hain.
>  www.brothersoft.com
>     shyam





> neelima ji agar mera kam aa gaya to mujhe  jarur dena dhanyawad...



उनको ढेर सारे softwares कि नहीं , जिस software कि जरुरत है अगर वो उपलब्ध कर देते मित्र ।

तो उनके साथ हम सब भी आपको धन्यवाद देते ।

----------


## Rated R

कंप्यूटर में Windows Movie Maker नाम का सॉफ्टवेर होता है .  आप उसका उपयोग भी कर सकती है .

----------


## Neelima

दोस्तों मुझे इच्छित सॉफ्टवेयर मिल गया है । आप भी इसको उपयोग में लेकर देखें ।

Foto2Avi

----------


## Black Pearl

> दोस्तों मुझे इच्छित सॉफ्टवेयर मिल गया है । आप भी इसको उपयोग में लेकर देखें ।
> 
> Foto2Avi


अगर आपके पास xp है तो आप इसे मूवी मेकर में कर सकती हैं। लेकिन विस्टा और विंडो 7 में ये संभव नहीं है, मेरे पर इसके लिए अन्य सॉफ्टवेर हैं लेकिन फिर भी इस सॉफ्टवेर का उपयोग करके देखता हूँ/

----------


## Black Pearl

एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की अगर आप नीलिमा जी द्वारा दी गयी लिंक से software डौन्लोड करते हैं तो कृपया dropbox से download न करके, DepositFiles वाली लिंक से डौन्लोड करें, ज्यादा बड़ी file नहीं है मात्र 13 mb की है, इससे software बनाने वाले की थोड़ी हेल्प हो जाएगी।

----------

